# CNJ Herf Feb 7 JJ Bitting Brew Company Woodbridge, NJ



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Once again we will all be there for an evening of food, beverages and of course cigars. The brewer is also a cigar smoker and joins us (great for asking him about his beers). The pints are 4 bucks, two for 1 after 8.

Directions are on the website and is right off the NJ Turnpike or Parkway.

We are usually there around 5 or 6 and stay until 11.

If you have any questions shoot me a PM.

http://www.njbrewpubs.com/


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

And another bump- for JoeD!


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Mike, that's Tom! 

I'll be there around 6 tomorrow. Randy will be there usually around 4-5 and John will be there around 5.

See you then,

- Tom


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom, that was a quip for Joe, he's missed a few of these!


----------

